# Where do you get pants?!



## Amanda Jones (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm 5'1" and apparently they don't make cargo pants for short women. I know there are more handlers than myself who aren't 6 foot tall, haha!

I've googled until I'm blue in the face. 

Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

I have a neighbor who is also vertically challenged. Same problem as you so she bought the pants and I hemmed them up for her. If you don't sew then take them to a shop that does clothing alterations.


----------

